# Battery Replacement



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the 27' RSDS

My trailer came with two batteries, both batteries leak and no longer hold a charge.
I was thinking of going from two batteries to just one. Will install a blue top Optima.
Has anyone gone from two factory installed batteries to using only one? I don't dry camp all that much but when I do, the battery is only used for pump, fridge and heater operation.
The battery will be recharged via Yamaha generator during the day.

Thank you,
Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't sound like you're having the best luck. I'm looking to replace my camper battery so maybe someone will help us both. If you dry camp, put the fridge and water heater on gas and use the battery for just lights. Not sure how long the furnace blower would last on any battery but if that's important, get the biggest you can afford. A lot of people buy 2 6V golf cart batteries. Expensive but last a long time. Do a search on batteries here as well as on google to see options. Right now the only thing I use the battery for is to run the power jacks, so I don't need a really big one. Good luck.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sure, you can go to one batt. I'd reccomend a group 27 or 31 12V batt. Save your money on the optima and get a good deep cycle batt IMO.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If your going to one battery and you need to use the heater during the night go for the highest amp hour battery that will fit. The heater blower is the biggest draw on the battery unless your running an inverter to power 120 volt appliances. The fridge uses a small amount of power to run the circuit board even on gas but it is minimal. The other thing to consider is battery life. A battery that is regularly drained to about 50% and then recharged will last a lot longer than a battery that is regularly drained to 75%-80% and then recharged. My point is if you use the heat all night two batteries may increase the life of the batteries and save you money in the long run.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

If I remember correctly, those Optima batteries are overpriced and not very well rated.

The trailer will run on one battery just fine. As others have said, there are advantages to two. But only you know the specifics of what you need. "Running the heater" could mean firing it up in the morning to take the chill out of a 55 degree night or dry camping in 0 degree winter. As your case moves towards the latter, you want two batteries rated as high AH as possible, and probably 6V.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> If I remember correctly, those Optima batteries are overpriced and not very well rated.
> 
> The trailer will run on one battery just fine. As others have said, there are advantages to two. But only you know the specifics of what you need. "Running the heater" could mean firing it up in the morning to take the chill out of a 55 degree night or dry camping in 0 degree winter. As your case moves towards the latter, you want two batteries rated as high AH as possible, and probably 6V.


Thank you!

I decided to go with two batteries again, thinking of two 6v Trojans. If not Interstate RV batteries!


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you all for your input and help.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you only need one battery.

If I were you, I'd get one Interstate or Trojan and call it a day. Worse case, you camp a few times and determine you might need two. Then just add the other one then. As long as you are within 2-3 months of buying the batteries, you'll be fine.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

We (at our dealership) have sold Optima batteries and we will not sell them anymore-warranty is a pain and they are overpriced!!
Some people like them but I wouldn't put one in my plow!!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I have Optima in my van and like it, but for the trailer I went with 2 6volt golf cart batteries and it was so worth it!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I went with 2 Exide GC135's same AHR as Trojan T105 at about $30 less $$ per battery.. Go dual golf car batteries; it's nice to have the reserve and not need it rather than need it and not have it.


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

Why are people using Interstate batteries? Are the AGM or pretty rugged? I always thought they were pretty expensive and I have always used Sear's Diehards. Let me know why the used 21RS I just bought had an old Interstate battery, does Keystone supply these? Rowland


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wisconsin-Knight said:


> Why are people using Interstate batteries? Are the AGM or pretty rugged? I always thought they were pretty expensive and I have always used Sear's Diehards. Let me know why the used 21RS I just bought had an old Interstate battery, does Keystone supply these? Rowland


Interstate Marine/Deep cycle batteries seem to be the default battery installed.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Why are people using Interstate batteries? Are the AGM or pretty rugged? I always thought they were pretty expensive and I have always used Sear's Diehards. Let me know why the used 21RS I just bought had an old Interstate battery, does Keystone supply these? Rowland


Interstate Marine/Deep cycle batteries seem to be the default battery installed.
[/quote]
Yeah, that's what camping world and several dealers I've checked out sell. Never been a big die hard fan, but then again, there are only a few battery manufacturers out there so you never know, the two batteries could be made in the same factory....


----------



## klawrence (Feb 1, 2021)

Looking to replace the factory NAPA 8240 N group 24 battery. I don't believe I have room for 2 6v golf batteries, any other recommendations?

Thanks

Kassy


----------

